# Bailey's Irish Cream



## Ruthanne (Sep 1, 2017)

Do you like it? I am having a drink of it in my coffee...lol..so if my posts get goofy you'll know why..lol :sentimental:


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 1, 2017)

Good stuff.  But a tip.  Don't keep it too long before using it. (I don't have that trouble).  But my friend opened an older bottle and it was awful.  I think the cream goes sour.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 1, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Good stuff.  But a tip.  Don't keep it too long before using it. (I don't have that trouble).  But my friend opened an older bottle and it was awful.  I think the cream goes sour.


I won't keep it too long either..lol..it's good stuff and I got just a little bottle for a few snorts.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 1, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Do you like it? I am having a drink of it in my coffee...lol..so if my posts get goofy you'll know why..lol :sentimental:




I used to long ago but havent had it in so long, not sure what it even tastes like.

Enjoy...nothing wrong with a little goofy sometimes.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 1, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I used to long ago but havent had it in so long, not sure what it even tastes like.
> 
> Enjoy...nothing wrong with a little goofy sometimes.


Thanks.  It tastes pretty good, I'm sipping it in hot coffee.:sentimental:


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2017)

I like it.  Good in my coffee  but not  in EVERY  cup though.

It helps me come alive in the morning.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 1, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I like it.  Good in my coffee  but not  in EVERY  cup though.
> 
> It helps me come alive in the morning.


I needed to come alive, too, Falcon!  Sometimes I feel like the walking dead!  lol


----------



## terry123 (Sep 1, 2017)

I like a little over ice before bedtime.  Out right now. Need to go by Specs tomorrow.  I had a taste of Crown Royal vanilla the other day at a friends house.  I will get a bottle of that also.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm not a drinker but like the Irish cream flavor International Delight puts out as a coffee creamer. I'm afraid if I use the real stuff I wouldn't know if I should fall asleep from the liquor or hang from the ceiling because of the caffeine.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 1, 2017)

terry123 said:


> I like a little over ice before bedtime.  Out right now. Need to go by Specs tomorrow.  I had a taste of Crown Royal vanilla the other day at a friends house.  I will get a bottle of that also.


I've never tried that kind of Crown Royal; I have to watch it when I drink that stuff; so strong!  Happy specs hunting!



Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm not a drinker but like the Irish cream flavor International Delight puts out as a coffee creamer. I'm afraid if I use the real stuff I wouldn't know if I should fall asleep from the liquor or hang from the ceiling because of the caffeine.


I think I had the creamer a long time ago; pretty good stuff.  Maybe you'd fall asleep hanging from the ceiling..lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2017)

We usually get a bottle around Christmas time, but we prefer St. Brendan's because it doesn't taste as strong as Bailey's and it's more creamy tasting.  I usually pour a 1 1/2 oz. small cognac glass and just sip it slowly to enjoy the richness.  I always refrigerate it, but never put it over ice.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 1, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> We usually get a bottle around Christmas time, but we prefer St. Brendan's because it doesn't taste as strong as Bailey's and it's more creamy tasting.  I usually pour a 1 1/2 oz. small cognac glass and just sip it slowly to enjoy the richness.  I always refrigerate it, but never put it over ice.


I got a little bottle today.  There was a chill in the air and I needed to warm up..yep, that's my reason...lol


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 2, 2017)

I love Bailey's and usually treat myself to a bottle at Christmas.  I'm a sipper so it lasts a while.  I always refrigerate when bought.  I've been told it does have a very short shelf life.  Enjoy, Ruthanne.  An occasional goofy is good for both body and soul.


----------



## merlin (Sep 2, 2017)

I love Bailey's in all it's many forms, especially the chocolate one, I always have it over ice, I find it addictive so a bottle doesn't last very long :drunk:


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2017)

I don't drink alcohol, but many years ago I bought a cake from one of those Christmas gift catalogs-  I think it was Swiss Colony-  not knowing there was some kind of liqueur in the frosting.  Totally went under from eating a couple pieces of cake.  As it was an Irish cream cake, it could've been the product you're talking about.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 2, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I got a little bottle today.  There was a chill in the air and I needed to warm up..yep, that's my reason...lol



lol - I'll be right over!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 2, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> I love Bailey's and usually treat myself to a bottle at Christmas.  I'm a sipper so it lasts a while.  I always refrigerate when bought.  I've been told it does have a very short shelf life.  Enjoy, Ruthanne.  An occasional goofy is good for both body and soul.


I put mine in the refrigerator, too.  My little bottle is gone now.  Just poured the last of it in my coffee.



merlin said:


> I love Bailey's in all it's many forms, especially the chocolate one, I always have it over ice, I find it addictive so a bottle doesn't last very long :drunk:
> 
> View attachment 41575


It's so good isn't it Terry!



JaniceM said:


> I don't drink alcohol, but many years ago I bought a cake from one of those Christmas gift catalogs-  I think it was Swiss Colony-  not knowing there was some kind of liqueur in the frosting.  Totally went under from eating a couple pieces of cake.  As it was an Irish cream cake, it could've been the product you're talking about.


I didn't think a person could get plowed from a cake but apparently it is so!  



Hoot N Annie said:


> lol - I'll be right over!


Okay...I'm waiting!


----------



## jujube (Sep 2, 2017)

I like any of the crème liqueurs.  In hot chocolate, over ice cream, by itself.  Yes, indeed.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I didn't think a person could get plowed from a cake but apparently it is so!



And it gave the frosting a really distinctive taste, too


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 2, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> And it gave the frosting a really distinctive taste, too


Sounds yummy Janice!


----------



## Wren (Sep 3, 2017)

I like it as a drink with ice or in coffee, but rarely order it in bar as the measure is too small :cheers1:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 3, 2017)

The Best Baileys Irish Cream clone. Less than $5.00 for 750ml  "Doin" It On the Cheap"

"This is my easy recipe for an awesome version of Irish Cream.  I use less ingredients than most you will find on YouTube.  YOU WILL LOVE IT" !!


----------



## Meringue (Sep 4, 2017)

For me in my coffee it has to be Kahlua, yummy !


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 5, 2017)

jujube said:


> I like any of the crème liqueurs.  In hot chocolate, over ice cream, by itself.  Yes, indeed.


I have to try them that way, it sounds delicious..


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 5, 2017)

Wren said:


> I like it as a drink with ice or in coffee, but rarely order it in bar as the measure is too small :cheers1:


There is a restaurant and bar that I've been to that pours a free hand shot of it and you walk out the door sideways when you leave...lol..I had to go to Starbucks and sober up!



Meanderer said:


> The Best Baileys Irish Cream clone. Less than $5.00 for 750ml  "Doin" It On the Cheap"
> 
> "This is my easy recipe for an awesome version of Irish Cream.  I use less ingredients than most you will find on YouTube.  YOU WILL LOVE IT" !!


Thanks for the video!



Meringue said:


> For me in my coffee it has to be Kahlua, yummy !


Kahlua is good, too, I like to make a White Russian with it on occasion.:sentimental:


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 5, 2017)

Hmmm.  A White Russian sounds good.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Wren (Sep 5, 2017)

Amarula is similar to Baileys and just as nice, from South Africa using fruit from the marula tree, (elephants enjoy eating this and often end up drunk as a result) !


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Hmmm.  A White Russian sounds good.  Maybe tomorrow.


Let me know how that goes...



Wren said:


> Amarula is similar to Baileys and just as nice, from South Africa using fruit from the marula tree, (elephants enjoy eating this and often end up drunk as a result) !
> View attachment 41746


Haven't tried that yet.  Those elephants  must have a good time!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 6, 2017)

My hubby got really hooked on Bailey`s back in the 70s. Was bringing home at least a bottle a week and sipping it over ice every night. Then one day he stepped on the scale. Uh oh. Discovered it`s as fattening as it is delicious lol. I don`t think he`s had it since.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 6, 2017)

Is it really $27 a bottle like the man in the homemade recipe video says?   No way.


----------



## merlin (Sep 6, 2017)

A large I litre bottle of Bailey's is around $20 or so here, there are many copies at around $5 like this one  which are pretty good,

...and yes as Mrs Robinson said it's both addictive and very fattening :notfair:

I like Amarula it's very good and about the same price as Baileys.


----------



## magicjim (Sep 11, 2017)

I love using it on a hot chocolate and adding it to a Neapolitan ice cream.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2017)

merlin said:


> A large I litre bottle of Bailey's is around $20 or so here, there are many copies at around $5 like this one View attachment 41778 which are pretty good,
> 
> ...and yes as Mrs Robinson said it's both addictive and very fattening :notfair:
> 
> I like Amarula it's very good and about the same price as Baileys.


I got a tiny bottle and it was 11.99!  I'll have to try that one.  I don't find it addictive but no doubt it is fattening like everything good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2017)

magicjim said:


> I love using it on a hot chocolate and adding it to a Neapolitan ice cream.


Sounds yummy!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Is it really $27 a bottle like the man in the homemade recipe video says?   No way.


Probably is more for a large bottle.


----------

